# Technology in the Bullet Train



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Not seen this before but found it fascinating -


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

HH

Very interesting.

Thanks for posting.

Chuck

PS It is long, but well worth watching. Ain't science and engineering wonderful!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks HH, I agree!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

**** Habilis, Thanks for posting! I often use N700 and when I sit on it, I enjoy listening to the music the wheels play - it is amazing. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for that, I saved it to my watch later list so I can enjoy it on the big screen when I have time. Looks interesting.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

HH, was very informative, thank you for posting.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Saw it just a couple of days ago..*

Was playing with YouTube on my new 65" 4K Sony TV when I stumbled across this a couple of days ago. My "significant other", who is baffled  by virtually ANYTHING mechanical, watched it with me & found it very informative. Have seen Richard Hammond many times on Top Gear & he made things suitably amusing. .

 Tom


----------

